# Delivering to vacant houses



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Never happened to me, but if it did, I would make sure I'm at the right place, and leave it there.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, but maybe it's a credit card scam. Happened with me twice. I really want to deliver all the packages, so I dropped it at the front door.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

It's happened to me a few times. I deliver to the address that's on the package. I did note once, that the house was vacant, but not sure what that helps. I remember seeing someone pull up as soon as I pulled away and snatch the package. Not my business!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

dont forget the giant padlocks on the doors....nothing to see here....better get used to it in the coming months fyi.....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> Has anyone ever experienced this?


Yep. Will call and/or text the customer if it looks too dodgy.
Same for homes under renovation. Too much foot traffic to
be certain that the package will remain there, even overnight.

When the house is for sale the real estate sign and the realtor box make it look vacant.
People may still be occupying the home. Clearly vacant house though, I'd likely call.
It's one of the few times I stop for a minute or two and double check what I'm doing.
Everything else is cruise and drop.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes,I got a few of those 
Seems like a,scam by someone using the address to pickup packages


----------

